

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (March 2011 Edition) - meadhikari

As many have been posting about new beginnings and starting afresh, it's time for another Hiring thread.
======
squirrel
Boston (US) as well as London (UK) - youDevise, Ltd.

We're a 65-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

~~~
pjharrin
Sounds interesting! Would it be possible to contact you with some questions
via email?

------
astockel
BuzzGenie - Los Gatos - Remote is OK, but must be able to attend on site
brainstorming and status meetings near Hwys 17 & 85.

BuzzGenie is a social network/news/blog/action Internet portal. We address an
individual's need to not only voice their opinions, but to make a difference,
enabling them to discuss and blog interests and act on causes, issues, events,
topics, and persons of interest while keeping their identity private to the
Internet at large. BuzzGenie combines the best features of Facebook,
Huffington Post, WordPress, Yelp, and Twitter by integrating the friends
feature; recent activity feeds; interest-based news feeds, blogs, and Tweets;
and connecting people using an _interest-based_ social graph. We have a solid
revenue model which gets us to profitability in about two years.

Looking for LAMP and mobile developers, as well as Unix/Plesk admin.

Also looking for activists-bloggers.

You will play a key role on a very small team. Since we are at very early
stage, you can become a major player in a company that wants to change and
improve the way people interact on the things they care about. This is a very
hot, competitive space with a potentially huge payout for the team first to
get traction in the market. Great achievers will be rewarded accordingly.

Benefits of working on site has the additional benefit of three free gourmet
meals a day (including Indian/vegetarian), an outdoor patio work area, hot
tub, home gym, and unlimited gourmet espresso/cappuccino/coffee (it's a
private residence). Imagine upscale 'garage' start-up. Walking distance to
park with basketball, tennis courts, running track, and par course. Across
Bascom Ave. from Los Gatos Creek trail for walking, running, roller blading,
and biking.

Have a look at the site and see if it interests you. Helps to have some
activist in your blood.

Compensation is accomplishment based until funding is closed. Founder's stock
available.

astockel at buzzgenie com

------
necrodome
Here is a RSS feed for this thread's parent comments (which are mainly job
postings):

<http://whoishiring.heroku.com/rss/2270790>

Thanks to Ronnie Roller (<http://ronnieroller.com/>) for Hacker News API.

------
exline
San Diego, CA. Remote ok. Klatu Networks: A wireless sensor networking startup
that focuses in biotech monitoring. We are a small, bootstrapped, profitable
start up. We are very selective on our hiring so you will only be working with
other great engineers.

The most important requirements is to be passionate about creating software
and be able to quickly grasp new technologies. Other requirements include
strong knowledge of Javacript, experience with Ruby, Java, SQL, Git.

Contact me directly if you are interested, email is in my profile.

------
btstrpthrowaway
Cambridge, MA (AO Games)

We’re an online retail/games startup based in Cambridge, MA looking for
someone to fill a full-time position as a Lead Developer of web applications.

We compensate very well, paying market rates or above for real talent. You may
choose to substitute some equity for salary, but that is not mandatory. A
remote working option is available at the start, though in the long term the
job is at Cambridge, MA.

We are looking for someone who:

\- Has experience building complex web apps (think Facebook).

\- Has experience / enjoys the challenge of optimizing complex, time
sensitive, applications.

\- Has some familiarity with PHP in LAMP (though PHP doesn't need to be your
favorite language; I'm looking at you Python/RoR evangelists!)

\- System / Database administration familiarity is a plus, since this will be
helpful for optimization.

A little about us: we are a small startup that is highly profitable. We
bootstrapped our way to profitability by using minimum money and time (8
months). We are expanding to take on larger challenges and need a great
programmer to work with us.

Contact me at ao.hiring@gmail.com for more info, or check out our posting
here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/9293/profitable-
startu...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/9293/profitable-startup-
looking-full-stack-ao-games-online-retail-games)

------
tungwaiyip
Kontagent (San Francisco, CA)

We are looking for sales and engineers! <http://jobvite.com/m?3zGZ1fwZ>

Kontagent measures people, not pages, and is a leading analytics platform for
social application developers. The platform has been built to provide deep
social behavior analysis and visualization that provides actionable insights
via a hosted, on-demand service. It works with many of the world’s largest
developers and brands, tracking thousands of social applications and games
with over 100 million monthly active users and over 15 billion messages per
month.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/facebook-analytics-
platform...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/facebook-analytics-platform-
kontagent-now-tracking-100m-users-15b-messages-per-month/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/28/kontagent-launches-real-
ti...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/28/kontagent-launches-real-time-social-
app-monitoring-system/)

Email me waiyip.tung at kontagent.com if you need more information.

Wai Yip Tung

------
harnhua
Looking for a junior Software Engineer - Java in Singapore. (Sorry, must be
located in Singapore)

The team at Plunify is seeking a talented and enthusiastic Java developer to
help build a cloud computing platform. Work with the latest Web technologies
to bridge the gap between the desktop and the cloud. Most importantly, be
passionate about creating great software, be able to learn quickly and be a
team player.

Your role is to develop, maintain and support Java applications that work with
our proprietary platform. Refine and enhance security of existing Java
applications. You will also be required to learn and understand how to
integrate your applications with various hardware and software systems.

Required: \- BS/MS CS or related majors. (New graduates welcome) \- Strong
programming skills in Java \- Willingness to learn \- Fluency in written and
spoken English. Any other languages are a bonus! \- Deep interest in cloud
computing \- Any experience in database/SQL and web scripting technologies,
e.g. PHP, Javascript is a plus

Get in touch via recruit at plunify dot com!

------
niyazpk
Bangalore, India (Sorry, no remote).

We are looking for Java and PHP programmers.

We are a well funded ecommerce Startup. We already have an experienced team
working on the technology side. Here are some interesting problems in this
space: - Scaling - Data Mining/Retrieval - Analytics.

Please get in touch and I will convince you to join us :)

(Freshers and interns are welcome too).

------
martharotter
Nomad Editions - New York city area (sorry remote not an option for this role)
<http://readnomad.com>

Web Developer for Digital Magazine Startup

Nomad Editions, a startup creating digital weeklies for mobile devices, is
looking for an awesome web-standards focused HTML/CSS/JS developer to help
build our content on top of Treesaver (treesaver.net), one of the most
exciting new open source frameworks for digital news and magazine publishing.
The developer will be responsible for taking wireframes and translating them
into standards-compliant web pages in Treesaver.

We're seeking: \- Expertise in standards-based web development with
HTML/CSS/JS \- Ideal candidate would also have design skills \- Interest in
working with a very exciting company doing something no one else in the
digital publishing industry is doing: making digital content look amazing
everywhere

If you're interested or have questions, please e-mail Martha Rotter at
mrotter@readnomad.com

------
phunware
Phunware - Santa Ana, CA and Austin, TX (sorry, no remote)

Phunware is an enterprise branded mobile application infrastructure company
that delivers high value, high utility and engaging mobile applications. These
applications enable our customers to become a core part of their consumers’
mobile lifestyles.

Checkout our high profile apps at <http://www.phunware.com>

Job Opportunities in Austin, TX and Santa Ana, CA locations:

* Full-time position – iPhone Mobile Applications Software Engineer

* Full-time position – PHP Web Application Engineer

* Internships - iPhone Software Developer

On-site hires only, no remote or outsourcing. Full-time qualifications include
3+ years of software engineering in related technologies. Internships must
have proven iPhone development experience.

Send resumes to kle@phunware.com

------
elliottcarlson
CellDivision - New York City - Local only, no remote

We are an established company - not a startup and not your traditional type of
agency you would normally see on here - basically we work in the
pharmaceutical/medinfo sector. Just because our standard business is old
school - the technologies we use aren't.

We are a PHP shop, but make heavy use of MongoDB, Node.js, RabbitMQ, Solr,
Haxe and any other technologies that are the new cool thing - but that also
are indeed the right tool for the job. Other cool things we are playing with
include the Kinect and RFID technology.

We are looking for a full time senior PHP developer. You need to be
comfortable using our in-house framework and be quick on your toes in coming
up with ideas. Ideas are welcome - but be ready to execute on them as well.

Send your resume, or any questions you might have to carlson at celldivision
com

------
klochner
RentMineOnline (San Francisco, based in the Presidio).

We would consider interns, remote, and part-time or full-time.

Rails dev: you would be our #2 full-time developer, coding, refining our tech
stack as we grow, and helping to coordinate our remote developers. Our current
stack is {slicehost,nginx,passenger,rails,delayed_job,MySQL}. We recently
upgraded to Rails3, and are adding fun stuff like varnish/redis/memcached
next. We also use some amazon services {s3,rds,sdb} and have a fairly deep
integration with facebook platform.

UX: prototype or jquery with a dash of design sensibility & a knack for user
flows. This could be remote or part-time, but we prefer SF-based and are
ultimately looking to fill a lead design role.

contact me - kevin@, and include #job somewhere in the subject so I don't miss
it.

------
ig1
I run CoderStack, a developer job board (currently UK focused) we have lots of
startups advertising at the moment:

<http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

------
mpd
Stipple is looking for an engineer. San Francisco, local only.
<http://stippleit.com>

We do Rails, jQuery, and TDD. Lots of Javascript. We write our own CSS (with
SASS/Compass). We move quickly by exploiting the best tools we can find.

You would be the #2 engineering hire, and would work with myself and our other
engineer.

Our awesome office is in South Beach, close to AT&T Park. I'll tell you the
story about it when you get here.

Please send resumes or questions to mpd at stippleit.com, and include HNJOB in
the subject.

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (not remote)

MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop working with machine
learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in the world. We're
mainly hiring for a general analyst position that’s about 60% programming and
40% financial and statistical analysis --
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> . The people, problems, and pay
are good, and we aim for good work-life balance(e.g. no 60 hour weeks).

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
cdrw
London, UK

Commercial Security International provide internet monitoring services focused
around intelligence gathering, asset and brand protection.

We're looking for a developer to join our team working on our MS stack using
ASP.NET MVC, jQuery and TDD in an Agile environment.

Checkout our website at <http://comsechq.com> or email: jobs at comsechq.com
if your interested.

------
Roedou
Seattle WA: Distilled - Sales Role (Non remote)

We're a Search Marketing consultancy; HQed in London UK, we opened a Seattle
office in 2010. We work for plenty of large brands - though we have a bunch of
startups amongst our client list as well.

Looking for a Sales Exec with some experience to join the team and keep us
growing fast.

<http://dis.tl/sales-exec>

------
thomd
UK, Cambridge or Brighton (no remote) - Aptivate

We are an established not-for-profit IT consultancy working in the
International Development sector. We're looking for multi-skilled web
developers willing to participate in all aspects of the organisation.

For details <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
GavinB
New York City

We're looking for an Assistant Project Manager to help build online games for
a major publishing company (we're not dead yet!). Game design, wireframes,
puzzle creation, customer service, documentation, QA--this position is a
little of everything and we'll find a way to use any skill you have.

Shoot me an e-mail for further info: gbrown at scholastic.com

------
us
We're a small startup local to the SF Bay Area looking primarily for
developers right now and designers in the near term.

Ideal candidate would be a PHP dev with JS, jQuery, HTML, CSS, etc. C++,
Python, Objective-C, etc are bonuses.

We're currently focused on solving an consumer ecommerce experience problem.

~~~
bluesnowmonkey
Have a link or email address?

------
dlsay
New Jersey early stage startup is looking for locals. Show your NJ love.

Hiring software engineers and mobile app developers.

Java, JavaScript, AJAX (JQuery, Prototype, ExtJS) with a working knowledge of
Spring MVC Framework and a sprinkling of C# wouldnt hurt.

jobs@iqtell.com

------
madisjc
Austin, TX (not remote)

Quickly growing startup making test and measurement equipment in solar
industry. <http://www.atonometrics.com/careers/software-engineer>

------
krallja
Cheezburger is looking for an Experienced ASP.NET/C# Developer -
[http://jobs.cheezburger.com/job/detail/4324-experienced-
asp-...](http://jobs.cheezburger.com/job/detail/4324-experienced-asp-net-c-
developer)

------
ynn4k
Intelligent app search and discovery startup is looking for a business
development person and a UI designer. <http://iApps.in/jobs>

~~~
bottlerocket
Where are you located? Is remote a possibility?

~~~
ynn4k
New Delhi, India. Remote a possibility.

------
techscruggs
Austin TX

Ruby Developer for AcademicWorks

More details here: <http://www.academicworks.com/careers>

------
zeroprofit
i'm looking to hire people with php, jquery, and postgresql skill.

~~~
ayers
Location?

------
BenSchaechter
Palo Alto, California

www.GoPollGo.com is a social polling platform and we're looking for rock-solid
talent. Our stack is Ruby on Rails / JQuery / HAML / SASS / MySQL / Nginx /
Passenger / Git. Competitive pay + options.

Check out our opportunities: <http://gopollgo.com/about/jobs>

